# Angel.Aura first 1000!



## Saoul

November, the 2nd. 

(I know, I know kind of creepy)

A new member touched the 1.000 goal.

Who is it?

Abby something?

Noooo way, it's Angel.Aura! 

Congrats A.A

Nice job. Keep them coming!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, Angel.Aura!


----------



## Syd shines

My favourite...astral guide !

This is for you.

Fly high !!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie Saoul! 
Sei A...B... qualcosa, anche tu!  Abnormemente paziente. 

Grazie 1000 giovannino!

Syd: sei speciale! Ma io non trovo nemmeno la strada di casa senza il vostro aiuto! Altro che guida astrale...  

Vado a brindare al Forum più bello del mondo e alla vostra salute!

Ciao a tutti,
 A.A.


----------



## Jana337

Fantastico! Sei tanto visibile e utile che mi stupisce che sia solo il tuo primo postiversario.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie Jana!!! 
Spero sia il primo di tanti ancora.
Al prossimo, allora!


----------



## baldpate

Well done, AA , and thank you!  Always a pleasure to read your posts.

[No need to reply - think of this as a birthday card  ]


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*E brava la signora L.!
Sei un pochino indisciplinata a volte, ma ci piaci così..*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Grazie PFI! 
E' un onore anche solo farsi tirare le orecchie dal più inflessibile dei disciplinatori di noi indisciplinati!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimentoni, A.A! È proprio difficile ricordare i tempi prima del tuo arrivo a WRF. 

Elisabetta


----------



## TimLA

Congrats AA, and thanks for all your help!


----------



## BolleBlu

Grande Angel.Aura! 

Ci siamo incrociate poco, ma imparo molto dai tuoi interventi 

Complimentoni!

Ciao!
Francesca.


----------



## irene.acler

Congratulazioni Angel.Aura! 
Continua così!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Elisabetta, Tim, Francesca, Irene, sono molto onorata del vostro riconoscimento!
Un grande abbraccio a voi tutti 

A.A.


----------



## housecameron

329 post in ritardo ....ma alla fine ci sono arrivata 
Effervescente, ingegnosa, tenace, spiritosa e autoironica  .... che altro si può aggiungere?
*Brava Angel, congratulazioni!!!*​


----------



## Angel.Aura

Che onore housecameron! 
Ti ringrazio davvero, per i complimenti e per tutto l'aiuto che mi dai sul Forum 
iChau!
A.A.


----------



## nichec

Congratulations! 

And happy birthday


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hi nichec... how sweet of you!
Thank you!


----------



## k_georgiadis

Belated happy birthday angel.aura and very belated congratulations on your Forum milestone. You have been a real asset to this forum and you have helped me on several occasions. Thank you!


----------

